

A sneak peek at the new Android Studio  - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/android-studio-sneak-peek/

======
mdwrigh2
> One thing I noticed right away is this is clearly based off Eclipse, as many
> IDE’s are these days. That’s not really a bad thing, as Eclipse works really
> well in many ways and there isn’t any reason to reinvent the wheel. But if
> you don’t like Eclipse, you may not like Android Studio.

Actually, Android Studio is based off IntelliJ, not Eclipse.

If you're looking for a quick overview of some of the new features, this
devbytes video by one of the developers behind the new IDE is pretty good:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0fXuyL0xVU>

